# To the 2 guys who tried to steal my MH last night



## Boris7 (Apr 2, 2022)

Sorry lads,

Just not intelligent enough, quick enough, or hard enough it seems.

Strike back and Bulldog should tell you it’s time to move on, if not then CCTV and an an angry Paddy should.

Just because you got one down the street doesn’t mean mines for the taking.

Hope your feeling better.


----------



## SimonM (Apr 2, 2022)

Reading between the lines - I hope they’re *not *feeling better for a long while


----------



## zzr1400tim (Apr 2, 2022)

hope you gave them a good kicking?


----------



## Wully (Apr 2, 2022)

Sounds like some sare ribs were had. Well done


----------



## Boris7 (Apr 2, 2022)

zzr1400tim said:


> hope you gave them a good kicking?


I wouldn’t do a thing like that


----------



## caledonia (Apr 2, 2022)

Well done you for taking the law into your own hands. Maybe the scumbags thieving feckers have been taught a lesson.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 2, 2022)

They were lucky it was not an Ulster man that tackled them, they would have never made it home, well not alive.


----------



## izwozral (Apr 2, 2022)

Not being a violent person myself, I'd have shot the barstewards!


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 2, 2022)

Seems to be more t leaves on the mainland than over here, wonder why?


----------



## Wully (Apr 2, 2022)

Thats cos all your t leaves are over here taking them back to your wee crime free metropolis.


----------



## SimonM (Apr 3, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Seems to be more t leaves on the mainland than over here, wonder why?


You’re right, we’ve got bags of them.


----------



## n brown (Apr 3, 2022)

*i* like the triangle ones


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Apr 3, 2022)

Hope they don't come back for round two.


----------



## Nabsim (Apr 3, 2022)

n brown said:


> *i* like the triangle ones


Pyramid?


----------



## Boris7 (Apr 3, 2022)

Pudsey Bear said:


> Hope they don't come back for round two.


Hope they do


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 4, 2022)

They follow the horse races around, all had vanished here a few weeks back.


----------



## Stanski (Apr 4, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> Travellers, diddycoys, Pikeys not Gypshe’s.
> 
> I’ve know some proper Gypsies in my time and they don’t steal in my experience.
> 
> We think they turn up about this time every year, crimes in the village rise around this point each year, and then it goes back to a quite safe place.


Agree Boris7, Gypsies not so likely. I also know a few when younger helping farmers in my village.
Banger Driver called Pikey also.
Keep safe.


----------



## Stanski (Apr 4, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> They follow the horse races around, all had vanished here a few weeks back.


Cheltenham was on Trev, there still drinking the winnings.


----------



## Wully (Apr 4, 2022)

I rember being at my grans house when I was about 14 for Sunday dinner.  I heard something or someone outside. I ran out and found  this guy bent over our bikes that were kept in a wee cellar. I still had my fork in my hand. I jabbed him really hard up the erse wae that fork he nearly hit the roof he took of limping up the road. We later found out who he was and he had that limp for years.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 4, 2022)

My daughters ex father in law disturbed 2 blokes trying to steal his ride on lawnmower. One of them came at him with a spade so he shot him with a 12 bore in the legs just missing his goolies.

No police action was taken.


----------



## alcam (Apr 4, 2022)

Wully said:


> I rember being at my grans house when I was about 14 for Sunday dinner.  I heard something or someone outside. I ran out and found  this guy bent over our bikes that were kept in a wee cellar. I still had my fork in my hand. I jabbed him really hard up the erse wae that fork he nearly hit the roof he took of limping up the road. We later found out who he was and he had that limp for years.


Must have been a pitchfork


----------



## Wooie1958 (Apr 4, 2022)

Be careful handing out justice.

Just after we moved into our house ( early 80`s ) i used to get up for work at approx 03.30am every morning.

One morning whilst in the kitchen i heard a noise outside so i went out and caught 2 lads trying to break into the ajoining semi, i explained the error of their ways and gave them a good kicking, they staggered away very sore and i thought nothing more of it.

When i got home from work that evening the police were waiting, arrested me and took me in for questioning then realeased me pending further enquiries.

When our elderly neighbours whos house the scum had tried to break into found out they contacted the police immediately to try and sort it out and offered to pay for a solicitor if i needed one.

I later received an official caution and was warned if i took the law into my own hands again the punishment would not be as lenient.


----------



## Pudsey Bear (Apr 4, 2022)

They were a bit stupid reporting you?


----------



## campervanannie (Apr 4, 2022)

I hope mr Boris7 has visited the poor lads in hospital since he helped them beat the NHS queues.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 4, 2022)

Wooie1958 said:


> Be careful handing out justice.
> 
> Just after we moved into our house ( early 80`s ) i used to get up for work at approx 03.30am every morning.
> 
> ...


Never let them get away, I'm told they make good fertilizer.


----------



## izwozral (Apr 4, 2022)

Robmac said:


> My daughters ex father in law disturbed 2 blokes trying to steal his ride on lawnmower. One of them came at him with a spade so he shot him with a 12 bore in the legs just missing his goolies.
> 
> No police action was taken.


That's what I call affirmative action, bit of a shame he didn't hit the goolies though, it'd stop the scrote from breeding.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 4, 2022)

We've had an increase of catalytic converters being stolen around our way. Having had one stolen before and getting a £3k bill (paid by insurance), I don't want it happening again.

About 10 minutes ago I had a visit from 2 blokes after scrap metal, I told them I didn't have any and they went on their way. Before they left they would have noticed that behind my gates there is an outboard motor on a stand and my new boat wrapped in a tarp so I'm getting a bit worried now and will have to move them.

With my extended family we now have 4 vans and 3 cars on the drive and so would be a prime target for CC theft.


----------



## izwozral (Apr 4, 2022)

Worrying Rob. Try setting up a booby trap on your boat and motor. The benign way would to have something like cans or anything metallic that would come crashing down making a right old racket. You could use strong fishing line tied to the metal. 
The none benign way would be to borrow the father in laws shotgun!


----------



## Robmac (Apr 4, 2022)

izwozral said:


> Worrying Rob. Try setting up a booby trap on your boat and motor. The benign way would to have something like cans or anything metallic that would come crashing down making a right old racket. You could use strong fishing line tied to the metal.
> The none benign way would be to borrow the father in laws shotgun!



Not such a bad idea there Ral, both in fact!

It's so annoying because I would have to make a claim on my insurance again at which point a CC would be replaced and I expect they would then come back and do it again. Eventually I could be uninsurable.

The last time it happened I was told by the police that it was a couple of Eastern Europeans who had just come out of jail for the same thing. The 2 blokes today were Eastern Europeans too so maybe the same lot.


----------



## alcam (Apr 4, 2022)

Robmac said:


> We've had an increase of catalytic converters being stolen around our way. Having had one stolen before and getting a £3k bill (paid by insurance), I don't want it happening again.
> 
> About 10 minutes ago I had a visit from 2 blokes after scrap metal, I told them I didn't have any and they went on their way. Before they left they would have noticed that behind my gates there is an outboard motor on a stand and my new boat wrapped in a tarp so I'm getting a bit worried now and will have to move them.
> 
> With my extended family we now have 4 vans and 3 cars on the drive and so would be a prime target for CC theft.


Bloody toff !


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 4, 2022)

I have remote censors around outside at about 2ft 6 of the ground hidden, if they are passed by a alarm buzzer in the house and garage screams loud and alerts us day and night, don't know how many times iv clobbered the postman LOL.


----------



## rugbyken (Apr 4, 2022)

molly goes ape if anyone steps on our drive she is normally so placid it’s unbelievable the estate gardener commented on her reaction i said i’ve got a wire connected to her  balls for anyone crossing the thresholds he believed me but never questioned molly being female lol


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 4, 2022)

Just get a big cat.


----------



## n brown (Apr 4, 2022)

my mate had a bright yellow van, parked on the road outside his house , cominh home from the boozer ,he spotted a guy trying to open the side door . without  hesitation , he rushed the guy and lamped him .as he started to put the boot in he suddenly realised it was his neighbour ,and looking up he saw the van was white ,and only looked yellow under the street lamp . and his van was parked round the corner . bit awkward


----------



## NeilyG (Apr 5, 2022)

You didn’t hear about this from me, ok?


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## Boris7 (Apr 5, 2022)

mistericeman said:


>


The first bit ain’t a million miles away from what my neighbour did the other night


----------



## mistericeman (Apr 5, 2022)

Also available in a, road rage version


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 7, 2022)

TuT tut Tut,,,,
Come on Gang.
SURLY just approaching the individuals while in the act & offering then copious amounts of Tea & Biscuits while engaging them with soft tone speech & understanding gestures trying to explain that their act is not socially acceptable in society might have been appropriate .


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 7, 2022)

Seriously though Boris, did the Buggers do any Damage to your vehicle?.
It’s SO BLOODY ANNOYING when this happens isn’t it


----------



## SimonM (Apr 7, 2022)

Nesting Zombie said:


> TuT tut Tut,,,,
> Come on Gang.
> SURLY just approaching the individuals while in the act & offering then copious amounts of Tea & Biscuits while engaging them with soft tone speech & understanding gestures trying to explain that their act is not socially acceptable in society might have been appropriate .


I agree, you really should have offered them something like the recent Ukrainian gesture of goodwill to the starving Russkis, and given them something to eat and drink


----------



## Boris7 (Apr 7, 2022)

Nesting Zombie said:


> Seriously though Boris, did the Buggers do any Damage to your vehicle?.
> It’s SO BLOODY ANNOYING when this happens isn’t it



Didn’t get within 15 feet of it, before I got downstairs my neighbour had seen to one of them and the other was trapped on a drive with no way out.

A second neighbour came out and we played a game of tidily winks 

Yes it’s bloody annoying tbh, but they are still in the area and plods response is more annoying.

Tuesday night 3 workman’s vans got done in the village and 1 MH and a caravan taken in a week no plod seen in the village.


----------



## Nesting Zombie (Apr 7, 2022)

I’ve heard that ‘Plods’ responses to this kinda thing is let’s say,,,,Dissapointing .
Glad no Damage to the vehicle though,


----------



## Boris7 (Apr 7, 2022)

Nesting Zombie said:


> I’ve heard that ‘Plods’ responses to this kinda thing is let’s say,,,,Dissapointing .
> Glad no Damage to the vehicle though,


Their response seems to vary tbf, my mother in laws house is empty and a neighbour reported a suspicious person, their in the middle of nowhere and plod were there in no time, were in a village but between 2 towns and they took 14 hours

edit that’s 14 hours for the 3 tradesmens vans, not mine as I didn’t call them.


----------



## winks (Apr 7, 2022)

Boris7 said:


> edit that’s 14 hours for the 3 tradesmens vans, not mine as I didn’t call them.


Trying to avoid recognition eh?

Cheers

H


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 7, 2022)

Its strange that you should want to play baseball so late at night as you may hit something by accident, maybe two balls at once.


----------



## harrow (Apr 8, 2022)

trevskoda said:


> Its strange that you should want to play baseball so late at night as you may hit something by accident, maybe two balls at once.


Always keep a ball with the bat to show it is for playing games


----------



## slowgiles (Apr 8, 2022)

Would it not be beneficial to all members if you actually listed where these attempted thefts are taking place? The county would be a good start and it would let others know to take care there...,


----------



## jacquigem (Apr 8, 2022)

I think you have to take care wherever you are these days.


----------



## Robmac (Apr 8, 2022)

There have been thefts from work vans around here recently and the crooks have been confronted which had no effect at all.

They simply tell the owners to go back in the house and 'phone the police otherwise they will get seriously hurt. They then go about their business in a leisurely manner knowing full well the police won't be attending.


----------



## trevskoda (Apr 8, 2022)

All you can do is chan things down and make it awkward for t leaves hoping they will give up and move on.


----------

